# Subs wanted in Quad Cities Iowa Illinois



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am currently looking for dependable subs in the Quad Cities Iowa/Illinois area for this next snow season. Must have reliable trucks, be dependable and have insurance. Message me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Still looking for some more subs...


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you looking for someone to run all over the quads, or to take care of certain properties regularly? Do you need them salt also?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

vamootsman;1085202 said:


> Are you looking for someone to run all over the quads, or to take care of certain properties regularly? Do you need them salt also?


It depends on the person and equipment. I handle all the salting in most cases unless it's a small one. I try to keep people from running too much windshield time when possible. Feel free to give me a call this weekend to discuss it. Thanks
(563)529-2562 Ryan


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bump to the top. Still looking....


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Still interested, just buttoning down my own contracts, and new equipment purchases. Just looking for 1 or 2 other destinations to maintain on the Iowa side and maybe Illinois, if I can fit them in. Give me a call tomorrow at 563-320-2047 or PM with what you are looking for.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Will do thanks


----------

